# Speer Gold Dot G2 9mm (FBI)



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

This is an interesting development. Over penetration seems to be an issue in the clear gel, and expansion really isn't that impressive in either SEM-TEST. Makes one wonder why the FBI has already adopted this bullet as their official load.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

This load does not impress me, either. I much prefer the basic Speer Gold Dot and Federal HST designs over this. Tennessee Nine has done some good testing on these loads and they continue to be consistent and perform as you would think. The HST has an edge in its expansion characteristics when heavy clothing is involved but either load would be highly recommended for one's personal SD sidearm. All my opinion, of course.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Oh I agree 100%! I just got in some standard pressure HST 124 to replace the Critical Duty I was using. I decided to go with the SP for a couple reasons. One, it was all I could find at the time, and I've been looking for several months, but also b/c it performed pretty much the same as the +P variant in testing. Given that, I think the lower recoil will make it easier for me to get better follow up shots, and reduce wear/tear on my gun. It just seems to make more since! But I plan to scoop up some 147 grain GD and HST when I can. I think it would be better in the cooler weather. My cousin's PD uses a 147 standard pressure GD, and he said they seem to like it.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I have Speer Gold Dot 124gr and Federal HST in 124gr and 147gr, all in the +P configuration. Bought them all when I could find them. What I don't know about is a Speer Gold Dot load which I can find nothing about. It was given to me by a federal agent and is #53971. It is 124 grains and has a lot number, something that does not show up on my other Gold Dot boxes. I can find nothing at all about this load.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Maybe it is a gov vendor contract # that can't be accessed by the public?


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

GCBHM said:


> Maybe it is a gov vendor contract # that can't be accessed by the public?


Could be. I'd just like to know the specifics and ballistics about this load.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

SouthernBoy said:


> I have Speer Gold Dot 124gr and Federal HST in 124gr and 147gr, all in the +P configuration. Bought them all when I could find them. What I don't know about is a Speer Gold Dot load which I can find nothing about. It was given to me by a federal agent and is #53971. It is 124 grains and has a lot number, something that does not show up on my other Gold Dot boxes. I can find nothing at all about this load.


Southernboy, the GD's you mention are all very good rounds. They are all in the top pick category with the rest of the top performers. Use with confidence. The special contract lot# GD wouldn't be any different than what the round states on it's box or case..

That part # 53971 denotes Speer 124 grain GD ammunition contract with the US Customs and Border Protection Agency and the NFTTU(National Firearms Training Tactical Unit), some information provided below in the link.

http://www.activeresponsetraining.n...hester-Ranger-Bonded-9mm-Luger-147GRQ4364.pdf


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

I am going to stick with the 124 & 147 HST and 124+p GD for my EDC. I just love the HST Performance. Has anyone seen what the 147 Ranger T can do? they are very good also but I only got one box and they are so hard to find.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

denner said:


> Southernboy, the GD's you mention are all very good rounds. They are all in the top pick category with the rest of the top performers. Use with confidence. The special contract lot# GD wouldn't be any different than what the round states on it's box or case..
> 
> That part # 53971 denotes Speer 124 grain GD ammunition contract with the US Customs and Border Protection Agency and the NFTTU(National Firearms Training Tactical Unit), some information provided below in the link.
> 
> http://www.activeresponsetraining.n...hester-Ranger-Bonded-9mm-Luger-147GRQ4364.pdf


Thank you. While I would prefer not to divulge for which department the agent worked, you're in the ball park.

I do follow the performance information for handgun rounds and for the past half dozen or so years, the aforementioned Gold Dots and Federal HST's have been my preference in 9mm, .40S&W, and .45ACP.


----------



## zeke4351 (Jan 29, 2013)

I can understand the lack of expansion because of the slow speed. The load was probably watered down for sale to the public. The bullet that did expand came apart. The load and bullet being released to the public is not the same as what the FBI has adopted in my opinion. It is made to fail so the name fades quickly. You don't find any factory or FBI testing results released to the public and that is very telling to me. In other words, the new ammo works great but we will never be able to buy it so forget about it.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Here is a very interesting review of this round in 147 gr. Not looking good for the G2.


----------

